# Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln



## Pffzzhh! (29. Dezember 2008)

*Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Servus!

Ich habe mir gerade das Thermaltake Spedo Gehäuse gekauft. Bin auch sehr zufrieden, jedoch sind mir die drei eingebauten Lüfter zu laut. Sie werden alle drei über einen normalen 4 Pin (Molex?-) Stecker an das Netzteil angeschlossen.

Da ich die Lüfter gerne verwenden möchte, suche ich eine einfache Beschreibung, wie ich die Lüfter drosseln kann. Muss nicht viel sein, am besten auf 9V, wenn das noch zu laut ist halt 7V.

Ich habe schon Tipps mit Widerständen gelesen. Ich stelle mir vor, eine kleine Verlängerung zu kaufen, an das richtige Kabel den Widerstand dranbasteln und darüber die drei Lüfter verbinden.

Ich bräuchte lediglich den entscheidenen Tipp, wie!

Schon mal Danke für eure Mühe!

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Shibi (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Also auf 7V drosseln ist ganz einfach, du musst nur die Stecker vertauschen.
Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung hab muss für 7V eines der Kabel auf Pin 1 und das andere auf Pin 4 gelegt werden. Sprich du nimmst das Kabel aus Pin 2 und vertauscht es mit dem auf Pin 4.
Sry, ich kann das nicht besser erklären. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Pffzzhh! (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Danke für die Antwort!

Da du dir nicht so ganz sicher bist, wäre ich für eine zweite Antwort dankbar, ich möchte ja bei solch risikobehafteten Umbauten keinen Fehler machen.


----------



## kstoeger (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Hallo,

hier ist eine Anleitung zum umbauen der Stecker

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uf-7-5-volt-adapter-fuer-gehaeuseluefter.html

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Shibi (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Ah, genau das hatte ich gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Pffzzhh! (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Vielen Dank, das werde ich mal versuchen!


----------



## Pffzzhh! (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Klappt leider nicht ... die Lüfter drehen so nicht mehr. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Lüfter von Thermaltake bei 7V noch anlaufen sollten.

Anbei ein Foto mit Beschreibung


----------



## P4D (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja die sollten bei 7V anlaufen. Das Gelbe ist 12V+ und das rote 5V+ und die schwarzen jeweils die Minuspole dazu. Soviel kann ich dir sagen. An welchen Pins hängt jetzt der Lüfter?

Mach am besten mal ein Foto wo man sieht wie der Lüfter angeschlossen ist

Ups, jetzt ist mir aufgefall was falsch ist. Du musst das rote und gelbe Adern zusamen auf die 12V Leitung legen. Also jetzt das Gelbe (welches leider schon fehlt) lassen und das rote daneben klemmen. 
^^so sollte es klappen
MFG


----------



## kstoeger (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Vielleicht hilft dir das nochmal weiter,
das ist jetzt ein 7V Adapter (hab etxtra noch mal nach gemessen)

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Pffzzhh! (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Danke für die Antwort und das Foto!

Jetzt ist auch der Groschen bei mit gefallen! Ich habs natürlich "Spiegelverkehrt" gemacht.

Aber endlich die Erkenntnis bei mir: 12V von Plus und 5V von Minus macht noch 7V für den Verbraucher.

Trotzdem noch das Foto, wie es normal angeschlossen ist. Aber deine Erklärung war korrekt. Leider kann ich das abgeschnittene Kabelstück nicht herausziehen, ich hoffe ich finde noch mal das Gleiche zum Basteln, sonst wird es erst morgen etwas ...

Ich schreibe dann, ob es den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat.

Nochmal danke!


----------



## Pffzzhh! (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Übrigens glaube ich jetzt zu wissen, warum mir der Fehler unterlaufen ist: In dem HowTo ist das 12V Kabel rot.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Jawoll es klappt. Nun läuft der Rechner für meine Ohren ruhig. Echt ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Das nächst Lautere war meine Radeon HD 3870, welche im Idle schon recht hoch dreht. Das habe ich mit dem AtiTool aber nun ganz gut im Griff. Mal schauen, welche Komponenten ich als nächstes ruhiger stellen kann ... 

Vielen Dank noch einmal!


----------



## Shibi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Für deine HD 3870 würde ich dir einen Accelero S1 und 2 Noiseblocker XL1 empfehlen. Wenn du die Noiseblocker auf 7V runterregelst ist die Grafikkarte im geschlossenen Gehäuse unhörbar. Selbst auf 12V kann man es noch als leise bezeichnen. Die Temps gehen auch runter, unter Vollast belibt die GPU auf unter 50°C.
Außerdem sieht es sehr gut aus. 

Im Anhang siehst du meine HD3870. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Pffzzhh! (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Danke für den Tipp!

Ich habe aber nicht vor, mir noch einen Grafikkartenlüfter zu kaufen. Die angepasste Lüftersteuerung reicht mir, wichtig ist, dass er im Leerlauf leise ist.

Ich befürchte, wenn ich einen Lüfter kaufe, dass er auf die nächste Karte nicht mehr passt. Dafür ist mir das Geld zu schade, gerade weil die Grafikkarte das erste Teil sein wird, was in Zukunft ausgetauscht wird (Vielleicht in 6 - 12 Monaten). Bei der nächsten Karte werde ich vorher auf die Lautstärke achten.


----------



## Nickles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

Sogar ich hab das geschafft 
VideoYouTube - PCGH zeigt wie man einen fan adapter baut


----------



## Shibi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*

PCGH kann sich nichtmal nen Molex Pinremover leisten.  

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SlimShady99 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie 4 Pin (5,25") Lüfteranschluss drosseln*



Shibi schrieb:


> PCGH kann sich nichtmal nen Molex Pinremover leisten.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


Wirklich brauchen tut man ihn ja auch nich, hab es in meinem How-To auch ohne sonnen Ding geschafft^^ Es is dann einfach nen bisl Schwieriger die Stecker da vernünftig raus/rein zu bekommen, aber wen mans sorgfältig macht...


----------

